# Sticky  On-line Aquarium shops



## leveldrummer

can you guys talk and put together a small list of some of the more reputable online stores? marine depot, big als, dr foster and what ever?? so all of us can have a nice reference? i can never remember some of them,


----------



## goodie

http://www.petsolutions.com/

Heres another. Couldn't tell ya how many times I've ordered from them, I've always been happy with the service.


----------



## leveldrummer

see wouldnt a nice short list of some of the better ones be nice? i was doing some shopping for some stuff and just ran out of places to look.


----------



## fishfreaks

theres www.thatpetplace.com and www.aquabid.com glasscages offers tanks with shipping


----------



## Guest

www.liveaquaria.com

^^Foster and Smith.


----------



## Fishfirst

www.hellolights.com <-- a good one for lighting
www.reeferrocks.com, www.hirocks.com, www.liverocks.com <-- live and base rock
www.marinedepot.com <-- mainly sw fish and supplies
www.keyscritters.com, www.reeftopia.com <-- fish & inverts for sw


----------



## cheseboy

http://www.aquariumguys.com/ <--Inexpensive Equipment


----------



## Lydia

http://bigalsonline.com/ <--- inexpensive equipment, etc.


----------



## snickerz

Does anyone know an online site that ships to Canada?


----------



## lochness

Canadian
http://www.jlaquatics.com/static/about.htm
http://www.fishopolis.com/vahc/index.cfm

General & NJ, USA
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/ 
http://www.petsmart.com/ps/main.jsp 
(Petsmart will honor any print-out of online sales if you bring it to the store)
http://www.petco.com/Content/HomePage.aspx?PC=home&Nav=1&=
http://www.thatpetplace.com/
http://www.exoticfinds.net/index.html


----------



## Guest

http://www.kensfish.com 

#1 in my opinion


----------



## Alin10123

Lydia said:


> http://bigalsonline.com/ <--- inexpensive equipment, etc.


I 2nd big als. Was happy with the purchase i made from them. Reasonable prices too.


----------



## Fishfirst

I want to plug Dan at www.seahorsesource.com for excellent customer service, and real nice horses


----------



## Reefneck

www.dancofishtails.net

not alot on the site but an email can get you almost anything you may want and the customer service is way above average.


----------



## lochness

their site needs a lil work, but their stock, esp their saltwater section, is one of the best i've seen in the surrounding NNJ/NYC area - the pictures don't do the fish justice. I've also seen a few quarantine tanks.
always busy but also friendly and helpful - which seems to be missing in many fish stores with the exception of this smaller place.

The Fish Tank
249 Route 46 West
Saddle Brook, NJ 07663

we got our 90 gal aquarium from Absolutely Fish - a clean, well-organized store with an extremely informed staff - the prices are way up there tho on all their products EXCEPT their aquariums - their philo is *give em a great deal on the main product and be incredibly knowledgable and they will return to purchase fish and supplies* it works, because these are the 2 places we intend to do the majority of our fish shopping at.

absolutelyfish 
1080 Route 46 West
Clifton, NJ 07013

NOTE:

* UPDATE 9/20/2006
The Fish Tank seems to have suffered either new management or poor management - talk about a place going downhill fast - 2 week employee turn-overs, poorly stocked, over stocked weak filtered tanks and a very bored staff (actually saw one of the managers in the office lounging in the chair on the phone while the fish room had 10+ tanks with dead fish in them) - such a shame - the place had such promise*


----------



## joe kool

I'm not sure how many do or don't visit other fourms but CF has a review section that covers equipment as well as retailers (Local, mail order fish, and mail order products) http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/retailer_index.php

If this site has beef or don't like others refered to other fish sites then edit/delete this. BTW CF is just cichlids, there might be a section or 2 for "off topic" or "all others" something like that but their pretty much dedicated to Cichlids unlike this site which covers pretty much all aspects of fish keeping.


----------



## violet

A little bit of a pain to order from but they have some things I haven't found elsewhere:

http://www.jehmco.com/index.html

violet


----------



## Araxen

www.aquatraders.com - Very good place for lighting.


----------



## MiSo

Araxen said:


> www.aquatraders.com - Very good place for lighting.



i just ordered their 4x54 watt t5 fixture.
i know alot of ppl might rag on jebo's quality but i'm really broke and can't afford a $300+ fixture.
i hope its pretty decent.


----------



## mudskipper26

thatpetplace is good


----------



## IloveCichlids

Foster and Smiths is a good one.


----------



## Texansis

Hi folks, I've never bought fish online before, but have been considering it.
How long are fish/inverts okay in their packing materials? I mean, I work a regular job and could have a box either delivered overnight to home or to office, but either way I won't be getting them into their new habitat until 6-7pm...how does shipping critters work? I've read a few horror stories, so am worried about the process.


----------



## dolifisis

I received several fish in the mail yesterday that were shipped on Thursday. Everything arrived in perfect condition. I now have several healthy, happy additions to my home. Three cherry fire shrimp, 3 False Julii Cory cats, 2 Ruby Red Pencil fish and 1 Japanese Trapdoor Snail. Those Cory's are just as cute as they can be too  
In answer to your question if I'm not mistaken they can actually survive 3-5 days if packed properly.


----------



## it4lian

I know this is almost 2 years since last post, but this is a great place to order amazing looking cichlids. Mainly Lake Tangiyikan, but has some good Lake Malawai varieties too. Also great customer service. I haven't personally ordered from them, but I definetly plan too. Sent in a question and the guy who runs the whole operation (1100 tanks), Doug, personally answers your questions. Just looks like a great store heres the site.

http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/


----------



## mdel747

hello boys/ gals here is a shop i found that is very good i ordered a marineland c160 from them on a Monday and it was up and running on Friday same week and the filter was 50 bucks new , , it's a eBay store great place , i should of ordered my c360 from them , 

http://stores.ebay.com/MONSTER-PETS


----------



## muffineatsfish

umm about the give blood thing, im not allowed to give blood.


----------



## 207lauras

I have ordered equipment from:
www.petmoutain.com
www.petsolutions.com 
www.drsfostersmith.com
during the set up of my new tank. I have had mostly good luck with all but watch out for shipping prices at petsolutions, If you order over $100 you can usually find coupon codes at : www.retailmenot.com for free shipping.
Also at petmountain make sure you know exactly what you are ordering, there return policy sux


----------



## aquatico

All I can say is "BIG ALS ONLINE ROCKS" Fast shipping reliable they offer competitor pricing you can order online or by phone. They are hands down the most inexpensive by far their shipping is totally reasonable. My experiences were great and I've had great service from them


----------



## Tallonebball

www.thatpetplace.com
www.somethingsphishy.com


----------



## butters

I would have to say big als is one of the best fish stores out there. I'm lucky enough to live close to one of their superstores in Florida. Its incredible just take a look...http://www.bigalsaquariumstores.com/


----------



## MickW

This online store stocks aquariums, kits, plants, ornaments etc

www.fishtanksdepot.com

They ship to US, Canada Puerto Rico


----------



## vcorp

Really found these guys professional: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com.


----------



## tarun.aquafish

Does anyone know an online site that ships to INDIA?


----------



## emc7

I haven't looked for india, but I've noticed that you can search e-bay by where a seller ships to and many of the sellers in Malaysia will ship just about anywhere.

Found this just by a net search. http://petsnpets.com/


----------

